# Flashlights: what to get



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

So, after a long and storied history, I'm putting the mag light away, the poor thing is old and tired, and is headed for a shelf in my house. Now I need to replace it with something new and shiny, so Im hoping you folks can shed some light on what's the best option on the market, and your pros and cons on what you use.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

When I was on, I carried a Fenix TK20R on my belt as a primary light and a Fenix PD35 clipped inside a pocket as a backup light.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I’ve become a fan of streamlight products, I have the strion HL on my belt and a bigger one in my bag. I do still carry the mag light in certain apartment buildings because it’s helped more than once with preventing a door getting slammed/locked in our faces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I’ve got a streamlight Stinger (the big one) that’s issued, but it usually stays in my car as a backup. I carry a streamlight Strion on my vest.

We also have rechargeable LED maglights in our patrol vehicles that pretty much only get used as impact weapons.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm still a fan of my Mag and still use it but more now as a secondary tool esp. for certain situations. That said. I had a custom led upgrade put into it from a company called Malkoff Devices, he makes led upgrades/custom lighting products. Works great, strong, made from aluminum w/ lifetime warranty not some cheap product . Cost about $60 and its been in duty use about 8 years now. If you still want to keep the mag, its worth the look. That said, I became a bit of a light snob over the years, I've tried the whole major brand flashlight thing, streamlight, surefire, fenix, nightcore ect, and the 2 I've come depend on daily is Streamlight Pro Tac Series. (Rechargeable and reasonably priced for what you get) I use a Protac HL5X @3500 lumens. Fantastic Light, Bright and Durable and it is big enough to fit in a sap pocket. 
For my belt the Protac Hl. Small, light and bright. Have beat the crap out of both and they work like they are brand new. Hope that helps.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I, myself prefer anything made by Surefire. I have the "lawman R1" it has something called "Intellibeam" its a sensor in the front bezel that will dim the light when you shine it on something close up, like a license, then go back to full beam when you point it away so you don't blind yourself roadside.








For a backup I have the "Defender Ultra E2D". Its very bright, I like the clip but I have had to replace it (the clip) several times. Its not rechargeable but surefire does make
123A Rechargeable Batteries for it. You could use it as a primary duty light and its not so big you couldn't use it for your EDC needs. 








Next up I have the Streamlight Protac 90X. Its a very compact version of The MX-991/U Flashlight (aka GI Flashlight, Army flashlight, or Moonbeam.) its built well and the clip is very sturdy and adjustable. It is rechargeable through a mini usb port on the battery itself. 








And finely I have several Stramlight "Microstream" its very small, very bright, and rechargeable via mini USB. Its a great light and is very cheap! like 25/30 bucks cheap.









Any questions ask away!


----------

